# So bored. Let's play this game.



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Greg Oden 10
Brandon Roy 10
Travis Outlaw 10
LaMarcus Aldridge 10
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack 10
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 10
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 10
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 10
Von Wafer 10
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 10

Include this list in your post but add 1 point to a player you really want to keep and take 1 point away from a player you can do without.

Go Blazers


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I'll start. Put (+) or (-) next to the point totals that you change. Like this:

Greg Oden 10
Brandon Roy 10
Travis Outlaw 11 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 10
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack 10
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 10
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 10
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 10
Von Wafer 10
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 9 (-)

Who's next?


----------



## grepgav (Aug 2, 2007)

Greg Oden 10
Brandon Roy 11 (+)
Travis Outlaw 11
LaMarcus Aldridge 10
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack 9 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 10
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 10
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 10
Von Wafer 10
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 9


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Greg Oden 11 (+)
Brandon Roy 11 
Travis Outlaw 11
LaMarcus Aldridge 10
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack 8 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 10
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 10
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 10
Von Wafer 10
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 9


----------



## 84BlazerRC (Mar 29, 2008)

Greg Oden 11
Brandon Roy 11
Travis Outlaw 11
LaMarcus Aldridge 11 (+)
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack 8
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 10
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 10
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 9 (-)
Von Wafer 10
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 9


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

Greg Oden 12 (+)
Brandon Roy 11
Travis Outlaw 11
LaMarcus Aldridge 11
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack 8
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 10
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 10
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 9
Von Wafer 9 (-)
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 9


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Greg Oden 12
Brandon Roy 11
Travis Outlaw 11
LaMarcus Aldridge 11
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack 8
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 11 (+)
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 10
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 9
Von Wafer 8 (-)
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 9


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Oden 12
Brandon Roy 11
Travis Outlaw 11
LaMarcus Aldridge 11
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack 7 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 12 (+)
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 10
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 9
Von Wafer 8 
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 9


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Greg Oden 12
Brandon Roy 12 (+)
Travis Outlaw 11
LaMarcus Aldridge 11
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack 7 
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 12 
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 10
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 8 (-)
Von Wafer 8 
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 9


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Greg Oden 12
Brandon Roy 12 
Travis Outlaw 11
LaMarcus Aldridge 12 (+)
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack 7 
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 12 
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 10
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 8 (-)
Von Wafer 8 
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 9


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> Greg Oden 12
> Brandon Roy 12
> Travis Outlaw 11
> LaMarcus Aldridge 12 (+)
> ...


McRoberts should be a 7, not 8, as Howie already had him down to 8.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Greg Oden 12
Brandon Roy 12 
Travis Outlaw 12 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 12 
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack 6 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 12 
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 10
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 7 
Von Wafer 8 
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 9


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg Oden 12
Brandon Roy 12 
Travis Outlaw 12 
LaMarcus Aldridge 13(+)
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack 6 
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 12 
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 10
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 7 
Von Wafer 8 
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 9(-)
#13 pick 9


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Greg Oden 13 (+)
Brandon Roy 12 
Travis Outlaw 12 
LaMarcus Aldridge 13 
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack 5 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 12 
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 10
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 7 
Von Wafer 8 
James Jones 10 
Sergio Rodriguez 9
#13 pick 9


----------



## audienorrisatomicdog (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg Oden 12
Brandon Roy 12 
Travis Outlaw 12 
LaMarcus Aldridge 13
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack 6 
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 13 (+)
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 10
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 7 
Von Wafer 7 (-)
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 9
#13 pick 9


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Greg Oden 12
Brandon Roy 12 
Travis Outlaw 12 
LaMarcus Aldridge 13
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack 5 (-) 
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 13
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 10
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 7 
Von Wafer 7 
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 10 (+)
#13 pick 9


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

ptownblazer1 said:


> Greg Oden 13 (+)
> Jarrett Jack 5 (-)


...These didn't carry over into this:



audienorrisatomicdog said:


> Greg Oden 12
> Jarrett Jack 6


...So it should look like this:



MARIS61 said:


> *Greg Oden 13*
> Brandon Roy 12
> Travis Outlaw 12
> LaMarcus Aldridge 13
> ...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg Oden 12
Brandon Roy 12 
Travis Outlaw 12 
LaMarcus Aldridge 13
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack 4 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 13
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 11 (+)
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 7 
Von Wafer 7 
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 9

Dang. My boy Jarrett is gettin' owned.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

And now it should look like this:



MrJayremmie said:


> *Greg Oden 13*
> Brandon Roy 12
> Travis Outlaw 12
> LaMarcus Aldridge 13
> ...


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Entity said:


> And now it should look like this:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...



Greg Oden 14
Brandon Roy 13 
Travis Outlaw 13 
LaMarcus Aldridge 14
Steve Blake 9
Jarrett Jack 2 
Rudy Fernandez 11
Martell Webster 14
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 12 
Raef LaFrentz 9
Josh McRoberts 8 
Von Wafer 8
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 11
#13 pick 8


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Greg Oden 15 (+1)
Brandon Roy 13 
Travis Outlaw 13 
LaMarcus Aldridge 14
Steve Blake 9
Jarrett Jack 2 
Rudy Fernandez 11
Martell Webster 14
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 12 
Raef LaFrentz 9
Josh McRoberts 8 
Von Wafer 7 (-1)
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 11
#13 pick 8


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm so confused! .......KingSpeed -100!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Greg Oden 16 (+) 
Brandon Roy 13 
Travis Outlaw 13 
LaMarcus Aldridge 14
Steve Blake 9
Jarrett Jack 1 (-) 
Rudy Fernandez 11
Martell Webster 14
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 12 
Raef LaFrentz 9
Josh McRoberts 8 
Von Wafer 7 
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 11
#13 pick 8


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Greg Oden 16 
Brandon Roy 14 (+)
Travis Outlaw 13
LaMarcus Aldridge 14
Steve Blake 9
Jarrett Jack 0 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 11
Martell Webster 14
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 12
Raef LaFrentz 9
Josh McRoberts 8
Von Wafer 7
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 11
#13 pick 8


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Greg Oden 16
Brandon Roy 14 
Travis Outlaw 13
LaMarcus Aldridge 14
Steve Blake 9
Jarrett Jack 0 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 11 +1 = 12
Martell Webster 14
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 12
Raef LaFrentz 9
Josh McRoberts 8
Von Wafer 7 - 1 = 6
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 11
#13 pick 8


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Greg Oden 16
Brandon Roy 14 
Travis Outlaw 12 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 14
Steve Blake 9
Jarrett Jack 0 
Rudy Fernandez 12
Martell Webster 15 (+)
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 12
Raef LaFrentz 9
Josh McRoberts 8
Von Wafer 6
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 11
#13 pick 8


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Greg Oden 16
Brandon Roy 15 (+)
Travis Outlaw 12 
LaMarcus Aldridge 14
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 12
Martell Webster 15 
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 12
Raef LaFrentz 8 (-)
Josh McRoberts 8
Von Wafer 6
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 11
#13 pick 8


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Greg Oden 16
Brandon Roy 16 (+)
Travis Outlaw 12 
LaMarcus Aldridge 14
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 12
Martell Webster 15 
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 12
Raef LaFrentz 8 
Josh McRoberts 8
Von Wafer 5 (-)
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 11 
#13 pick 8

Von Wafer should not even be on this list. It messes up the results.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Greg Oden 16
Brandon Roy 16 
Travis Outlaw 13(+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 14
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 12
Martell Webster 15 
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 12
Raef LaFrentz 8 
Josh McRoberts 8
Von Wafer 4(-)
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 11 
#13 pick 8

Seriously, what does Wafer add? TO is gonna be a key to this teams success IMO.


----------



## noknobs (Sep 14, 2007)

Greg Oden 16
Brandon Roy 16 
Travis Outlaw 13
LaMarcus Aldridge 15 (+)
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 12
Martell Webster 15 
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 12
Raef LaFrentz 8 
Josh McRoberts 8
Von Wafer 4
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 10 (-) 
#13 pick 8

I just picked two guys based on their current scores, not necessarily who I think are the best and worst. I hope I'm understanding the rules correctly.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 17 (+)
Brandon Roy 16 
Travis Outlaw 13
LaMarcus Aldridge 15 
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 12
Martell Webster 15 
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 12
Raef LaFrentz 8 
Josh McRoberts 8
Von Wafer 4
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 9 (-)
#13 pick 8


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Good Lord, JJ is not that bad..can't believe you'd rather have raef von sergio or josh over JJ


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Boy, JJ went fast. Who knew Martell was so popular?


----------



## enzo aix (Oct 7, 2007)

Greg Oden 18
Brandon Roy 17 
Travis Outlaw 14
LaMarcus Aldridge 16 
Steve Blake 10
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 16 
Channing Frye 8
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 7
Josh McRoberts 7
Von Wafer 3
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 7


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

enzo aix said:


> Greg Oden 18
> Brandon Roy 17
> Travis Outlaw 14
> LaMarcus Aldridge 16
> ...


what did you do, add one to everyone?


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, some people can't follow directions huh? You only add 1 point to 1 person, and take 1 point from one person, not add 1 point to every player you want to keep!



enzo aix said:


> Greg Oden 18
> Brandon Roy 17
> Travis Outlaw 14
> LaMarcus Aldridge 16
> ...


KingSpeed's original post had a total of 160 points to spread, and that 160 points should stay constant throughout everyones post, ie once you've added and subtracted 1 point it should still equal 160. Enzo Aix's post totals 169...


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Here's the count, pre-enzo:

Greg Oden 17 (+)
Brandon Roy 16 
Travis Outlaw 13
LaMarcus Aldridge 15 
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 12
Martell Webster 15 
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 12
Raef LaFrentz 8 
Josh McRoberts 8
Von Wafer 4
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 9 (-)
#13 pick 8

enzo- please do your picks again. Let me be more clear- 1 point for the single person you want to keep. 1 point for the single person you want to part ways with.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Are we only allowed to do it once, or after some one else has posted can we go again? That would make this game last longer.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Greg Oden 17
Brandon Roy 17 (+)
Travis Outlaw 13
LaMarcus Aldridge 15 
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 12
Martell Webster 14 (-)
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 12
Raef LaFrentz 8 
Josh McRoberts 8
Von Wafer 4
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 9
#13 pick 8


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> Are we only allowed to do it once, or after some one else has posted can we go again? That would make this game last longer.


good question.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> Are we only allowed to do it once, or after some one else has posted can we go again? That would make this game last longer.


Would that really work? We'd end up just where we started once everyone voted at least once.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

blue32 said:


> Would that really work? We'd end up just where we started once everyone voted at least once.


Well the idea is that Jack has now been removed from the game. So another round would be done till another player was removed. and so on. Till, we are deciding between Oden and Roy. At that point, I think enough people would go both ways that we could not get an answer ever.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea... it's still off, hoojacks' post totals 155, I guess just roll with that?

Usually these are like, you can post 1 time per day, or per week, depending on how long you want it to last. :whoknows: up to KingSpeed


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

You Are All Nerds!


----------



## enzo aix (Oct 7, 2007)

sorry 

Greg Oden 17
Brandon Roy 17 (+)
Travis Outlaw 13
LaMarcus Aldridge 15 
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 12
Martell Webster 14 (-)
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 12
Raef LaFrentz 8 
Josh McRoberts 8
Von Wafer 3
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 8


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Good Lord, JJ is not that bad..can't believe you'd rather have raef von sergio or josh over JJ


Not to derail the thread but I agree Jack is probably a better player than LaFrentz, Wafer, Rodriguez, or McRoberts. The thing is, his best role is that of "combo" guard and he's about to have two players (in Roy and Fernandez) in front of him. Jack also has more trade value than most of those guys _and_ is more likely to complain about having his minutes cut -- the other guys already haven't been playing much.

Finally, and maybe most importantly, I could easily enough imagine McMillan playing Jack over Fernandez, even at SG. I'm convinced enough that, with time, Fernandez will be a _much_ better player than Jack but McMillan has such a "win now" mentality that I fear he may use any excuse to not play Fernandez.

I can't speak for anyone else, but for me, those are the reasons I'm ready to see Jack moved.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Greg Oden 17
Brandon Roy 18 (+) 
Travis Outlaw 13
LaMarcus Aldridge 15
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 12
Martell Webster 14 
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 12
Raef LaFrentz 8
Josh McRoberts 8
Von Wafer 2 (-)
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 8


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Screw it, I am going again. 

Greg Oden 17
Brandon Roy 18 
Travis Outlaw 13
LaMarcus Aldridge 15
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 12
Martell Webster 14 
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 13 (+)
Raef LaFrentz 8
Josh McRoberts 8
Von Wafer 1 (-)
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 8


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

Greg Oden 18 (+)
Brandon Roy 18 
Travis Outlaw 13
LaMarcus Aldridge 15
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 12
Martell Webster 14 
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 13 
Raef LaFrentz 8
Josh McRoberts 8
Von Wafer 0 (-)
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 8
__________________


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Baracuda said:


> Greg Oden 18
> Brandon Roy 18
> Travis Outlaw 13
> LaMarcus Aldridge 15
> ...


Haha, another one bites the dust!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 18
Brandon Roy 18 
Travis Outlaw 14 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 15
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 12
Martell Webster 14 
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 13 
Raef LaFrentz 8
Josh McRoberts 8
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 9 (-)
#13 pick 8


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Guess it's 1 per day, so here I go

Greg Oden 18
Brandon Roy 18
Travis Outlaw 14 
LaMarcus Aldridge 15
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 12
Martell Webster 15(+)
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 8
Josh McRoberts 8
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 8 (-)
#13 pick 8


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Greg Oden 18
Brandon Roy 18
Travis Outlaw 14 
LaMarcus Aldridge 15
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 13 (+)
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 7 (-)
Josh McRoberts 8
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 8 
#13 pick 8


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Greg Oden 18
Brandon Roy 18
Travis Outlaw 15 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 15
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 6 (-)
Josh McRoberts 8
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 8 
#13 pick 8

2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Greg Oden 18
Brandon Roy 18
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 16(+)
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 5 (-)
Josh McRoberts 8
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 8


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

^^ correct yo'self!


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

LameR said:


> Greg Oden 18
> Brandon Roy 18
> Travis Outlaw 15
> *LaMarcus Aldridge 15 (+)*
> ...


Should be: LaMarcus Aldridge 16


----------



## bluefrog (Jul 10, 2005)

*Greg Oden 19 (+)*
Brandon Roy 18
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 16 
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 5 
*Josh McRoberts 7 (-)*
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 8


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

Greg Oden 20
Brandon Roy 19
Travis Outlaw 16
LaMarcus Aldridge 17 
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 14
Martell Webster 16
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 14
Raef LaFrentz 4 
Josh McRoberts 8 
James Jones 8
Sergio Rodriguez 9
#13 pick 9


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

JAFO, I think you are misunderstanding the concept.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

DonCorleone said:


> JAFO, I think you are misunderstanding the concept.



Indeed. 

It's two changes per post, +1 and -1, and apparently one such post per day. Going back to Bluefrog's:

Greg Oden 19 
Brandon Roy 18
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 16 
Steve Blake 10 (+1)
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 5 
Josh McRoberts 6 (-1)
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 8


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

Greg Oden 20 (+1)
Brandon Roy 18
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 16
Steve Blake 10
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 5
Josh McRoberts 5 (-1)
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 8


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

And on the seventh day, God... brought Jarrett Jack back to LIFE!!!!!!

Greg Oden 20 
Brandon Roy 18
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 16
Steve Blake 10
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 5
Josh McRoberts 4 (-)
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 8
Jarrett Jack 1 (+)

He's gonna make a comeback, watch.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Miksaid said:


> And on the seventh day, God... brought Jarrett Jack back to LIFE!!!!!!
> 
> Jarrett Jack 1 (+)
> 
> He's gonna make a comeback, watch.


What? You can't do that. He's dead now.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Entity is right. Jack is out. And since we don't have a plus point from Miksaid, I will give the point back to Josh McRoberts. And let's do post the players that are out in the way that Entity did. And okay, everyone can play ONCE a day. And so I will go again:


Greg Oden 20 
Brandon Roy 18
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 16
Steve Blake 10
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 5
Josh McRoberts 5 
James Jones 10 (+)
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 7 (-)

2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Man, you guys are no fun. 

Greg Oden 20
Brandon Roy 18
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 17 (+)
Steve Blake 10
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 5
Josh McRoberts 4 (-)
James Jones 10 
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 7


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Greg Oden 20
Brandon Roy 18
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 17 
Steve Blake 10
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 4 (-)
Josh McRoberts 4 
James Jones 10 
Sergio Rodriguez 9 (+)(he is 20...)
#13 pick 7


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg Oden 20
Brandon Roy 18
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 17 
Steve Blake 11 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 4 
Josh McRoberts 3 (-)
James Jones 10 
Sergio Rodriguez 9
#13 pick 7


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg Oden 20
Brandon Roy 18
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 18 (+1) 
Steve Blake 11 
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 4 
Josh McRoberts 3 
James Jones 10 
Sergio Rodriguez 8 (-)
#13 pick 7


----------



## Rob Allen (Oct 29, 2003)

Greg Oden 20
Brandon Roy 18
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 18
Steve Blake 11 
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10 (+)
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 3 (-) 
Josh McRoberts 3 
James Jones 10 
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 7


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg Oden 20
Brandon Roy 19 (+)
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 18
Steve Blake 11
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10 
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 2 (-)
Josh McRoberts 3
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 7


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Greg Oden 21 (+)
Brandon Roy 19 
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 18
Steve Blake 11
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10 
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 1 (-)
Josh McRoberts 3
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 7


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

DonCorleone said:


> JAFO, I think you are misunderstanding the concept.


Oops! You could be right! My bad!

O.K., let me try this again. +1 and -1 only once a day.

Greg Oden 21 (+)
Brandon Roy 19 
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 18
Steve Blake 11
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10 
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 1 (-)
Josh McRoberts 3
James Jones 9 (-1)
Sergio Rodriguez 9 (+1)
#13 pick 7
__________________


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

The kill is mine!

Greg Oden 21
Brandon Roy 19 
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 18
Steve Blake 12 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 13
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10 
Joel Przybilla 13
Raef LaFrentz 0 (-)
Josh McRoberts 3
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 9
#13 pick 7

3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 21
Brandon Roy 19 
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 18
Steve Blake 11 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 14 (+)
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10 
Joel Przybilla 13
Josh McRoberts 3
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 9
#13 pick 7


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg Oden 21
Brandon Roy 19 
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 18
Steve Blake 12 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 14
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10 
Joel Przybilla 13
Josh McRoberts 3
James Jones 9
Sergio Rodriguez 8 (-)
#13 pick 7


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

with Rudy coming:

Greg Oden 21
Brandon Roy 19
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 18
Steve Blake 12 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 14
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
Josh McRoberts 3
James Jones 8 (-)
Sergio Rodriguez 9 (+)
#13 pick 7


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Oden 22(+)
Brandon Roy 19
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 18
Steve Blake 12 
Rudy Fernandez 14
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
Josh McRoberts 3
James Jones 8 
Sergio Rodriguez 8 (-)
#13 pick 7


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Greg Oden 22
Brandon Roy 20 (+1)
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 18
Steve Blake 12 
Rudy Fernandez 14
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
Josh McRoberts 2 (-1)
James Jones 8 
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 7



3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

Greg Oden 22
Brandon Roy 20
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 19 (+1)
Steve Blake 12
Rudy Fernandez 14
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
Josh McRoberts 1 (-1)
James Jones 8
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 7

3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

Greg Oden 23 (+1)
Brandon Roy 20
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 19 
Steve Blake 12
Rudy Fernandez 14
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13

James Jones 8
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 7

McRoberts is gone

4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Greg Oden 23
Brandon Roy 20
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 19 
Steve Blake 12
Rudy Fernandez 15 (+)
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
James Jones 8
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 6 (-)

4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg Oden 23
Brandon Roy 20
Travis Outlaw 14 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 20 (+)
Steve Blake 12
Rudy Fernandez 15 
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
James Jones 8
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 6 

4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Greg Oden 23
Brandon Roy 21 (+)
Travis Outlaw 14 
LaMarcus Aldridge 20 
Steve Blake 12
Rudy Fernandez 15
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
James Jones 8
Sergio Rodriguez 7 (-)
#13 pick 6

4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Greg Oden 23
Brandon Roy 22 (+)
Travis Outlaw 14
LaMarcus Aldridge 20
Steve Blake 12
Rudy Fernandez 15
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
James Jones 8
Sergio Rodriguez 6 (-)
#13 pick 6


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Greg Oden 24 (+)
Brandon Roy 22
Travis Outlaw 14
LaMarcus Aldridge 20
Steve Blake 12
Rudy Fernandez 15
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
James Jones 7 (-)
Sergio Rodriguez 6 
#13 pick 6


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Greg Oden 24 
Brandon Roy 22
Travis Outlaw 14
LaMarcus Aldridge 20
Steve Blake 12
Rudy Fernandez 15
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
James Jones 7 
Sergio Rodriguez 7 (+)
#13 pick 5 (-)


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Greg Oden 24 
Brandon Roy 22
Travis Outlaw 14
LaMarcus Aldridge 20
Steve Blake 12
Rudy Fernandez 15
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
James Jones 8 (+)
Sergio Rodriguez 7 
#13 pick 4 (-)


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

why does frye have more than jones?


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Oden 24 
Brandon Roy 22
Travis Outlaw 13 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 20
Steve Blake 12
Rudy Fernandez 16 (+)
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
James Jones 8 
Sergio Rodriguez 7 
#13 pick 4


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

ehizzy3 said:


> why does frye have more than jones?


Because Jones is sitting behind Webster and Outlaw at the SF and Roy and Rudy at the SG, and is going to be gone in one more year at most. Frye just finished only his 3rd year in the league and will be the primary BU to Aldridge.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 24 
Brandon Roy 22
Travis Outlaw 14 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 20
Steve Blake 11 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 16 
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
James Jones 8 
Sergio Rodriguez 7 
#13 pick 4


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 22
Travis Outlaw 14 
LaMarcus Aldridge 20
Steve Blake 11 
Rudy Fernandez 16
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
James Jones 8
Sergio Rodriguez 8 (+)
#13 pick 3 (-)


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 22
Travis Outlaw 14 
LaMarcus Aldridge 20
Steve Blake 12 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 16
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
James Jones 7 (-)
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 3

4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 22
Travis Outlaw 15 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 20
Steve Blake 12
Rudy Fernandez 16
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
James Jones 7
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 2 (-)

4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 22
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 20
Steve Blake 13 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 16
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 13
James Jones 7
Sergio Rodriguez 8
#13 pick 1 (-)

4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 22
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 20
Steve Blake 13
Rudy Fernandez 16
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 14(+)
James Jones 7
Sergio Rodriguez 8

5th out: #13 pick 0 (-)
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 22
Travis Outlaw 14 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 21 (+)
Steve Blake 13
Rudy Fernandez 16
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 14
James Jones 7
Sergio Rodriguez 8


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 22
Travis Outlaw 14
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 12(-)
Rudy Fernandez 16
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 14
James Jones 7
Sergio Rodriguez 9(+)


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> Greg Oden 24
> Brandon Roy 22
> Travis Outlaw 14 (-)
> LaMarcus Aldridge 21 (+)
> ...


:thinking2:


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 22
Travis Outlaw 14
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 12
Rudy Fernandez 17 (+)
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 14
James Jones 7
Sergio Rodriguez 8 (-)


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 23 (+)
Travis Outlaw 14
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 12
Rudy Fernandez 17 
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 14
James Jones 7
Sergio Rodriguez 7 (-)


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 14
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 17 
Martell Webster 16 (+)
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 14
James Jones 7
Sergio Rodriguez 7


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 14
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11
Rudy Fernandez 17
Martell Webster 17 (+)
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 14
James Jones 6 (-)
Sergio Rodriguez 7


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 14
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11
Rudy Fernandez 17
Martell Webster 17 
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 15 (+)
James Jones 6 
Sergio Rodriguez 6 (-)


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 14
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11
Rudy Fernandez 17
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 11 (+)
Joel Przybilla 15 
James Jones 5 (-)
Sergio Rodriguez 6


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 14
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11
Rudy Fernandez 17
Martell Webster 18(+)
Channing Frye 11 
Joel Przybilla 15
James Jones 5 
Sergio Rodriguez 5(-)


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

i don't really understand the point or logic behind this game. What's it supposed to accomplish (especially when you get down to fewer players who will never be eliminated) ?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 15(+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11
Rudy Fernandez 17
Martell Webster 17 (-)
Channing Frye 11 
Joel Przybilla 15
James Jones 5 
Sergio Rodriguez 5


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11 
Rudy Fernandez 17
Martell Webster 17 
Channing Frye 11 
Joel Przybilla 16 (+)
James Jones 5 
Sergio Rodriguez 4 (-)


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 16 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11 
Rudy Fernandez 17
Martell Webster 17 
Channing Frye 11 
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 5 
Sergio Rodriguez 3 (-)

5th out: #13 pick 0
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## axs31 (Jul 5, 2006)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 16
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 10 (-) 
Rudy Fernandez 17
Martell Webster 17 
Channing Frye 11 
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 5 
Sergio Rodriguez 4 (+)

5th out: #13 pick 0
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 16
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 9 (-) 
Rudy Fernandez 17
Martell Webster 17 
Channing Frye 11 
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 5 
Sergio Rodriguez 5 (+)


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Greg Oden 24
> Brandon Roy 23
> Travis Outlaw 16
> LaMarcus Aldridge 21
> ...


Apparently I also have to say something, or my message is too short.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Greg Oden 24
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 16
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 9 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 17
Martell Webster 16 (-)
Channing Frye 11
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 6 
Sergio Rodriguez 5


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Greg Oden 25 (+)
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 16
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 9 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 17
Martell Webster 16 
Channing Frye 11
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 6
Sergio Rodriguez 4 (-)


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Greg Oden 25 
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 16
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 9 
Rudy Fernandez 17
Martell Webster 16
Channing Frye 11
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 5 (-)
Sergio Rodriguez 5 (+)


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

Greg Oden 25 
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 16
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 9 
Rudy Fernandez 17
Martell Webster 16
Channing Frye 11
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 4 (-)
Sergio Rodriguez 6 (+)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Greg Oden 25 
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 15 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 9 
Rudy Fernandez 17
Martell Webster 16
Channing Frye 11
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 4 
Sergio Rodriguez 7 (+)


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

Greg Oden 25
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 9
Rudy Fernandez 18 (+)
Martell Webster 16
Channing Frye 11
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 3 (-)
Sergio Rodriguez 7


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Greg Oden 25
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 10 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 18
Martell Webster 16
Channing Frye 11
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 3
Sergio Rodriguez 6 (-)

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg Oden 25
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 18
Martell Webster 16
Channing Frye 11
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 3
Sergio Rodriguez 5 (-)

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Greg Oden 25
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 12 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 18
Martell Webster 16
Channing Frye 10 (-)
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 3
Sergio Rodriguez 5 

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Greg Oden 25
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 12
Rudy Fernandez 18
Martell Webster 16
Channing Frye 10 
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 4 (+)
Sergio Rodriguez 4 (-) 

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Greg Oden 25
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 15
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 18
Martell Webster 16
Channing Frye 10 
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 4 
Sergio Rodriguez 5 (+) 

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 25
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 16 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11 
Rudy Fernandez 18
Martell Webster 16
Channing Frye 10 
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 3 (-)
Sergio Rodriguez 5


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

Greg Oden 25
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 17 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11
Rudy Fernandez 18
Martell Webster 16
Channing Frye 9 (-)
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 3 
Sergio Rodriguez 5

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Oden 25
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 16 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11
Rudy Fernandez 18
Martell Webster 17(+)
Channing Frye 9 
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 3 
Sergio Rodriguez 5

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Greg Oden 26 (+)
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 16 
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11
Rudy Fernandez 18
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 8 (-)
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 3 
Sergio Rodriguez 5

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg Oden 26
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 16 
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 12 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 18
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 7 (-)
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 3 
Sergio Rodriguez 5

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Greg Oden 26
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 16 
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 18
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 8 (+)
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 3 
Sergio Rodriguez 5

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Greg Oden 26
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 17 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11 
Rudy Fernandez 18
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 8 
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 3 
Sergio Rodriguez 4 (-)

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Oden 26
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 16 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 21
Steve Blake 11 
Rudy Fernandez 19(+)
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 8 
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 3 
Sergio Rodriguez 4 

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg Oden 26
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 15 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 22 (+)
Steve Blake 11 
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 8 
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 3 
Sergio Rodriguez 4 

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Greg Oden 26
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 15 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 22 (+)
Steve Blake 11
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 9 (+)
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 2 (-)
Sergio Rodriguez 4

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Greg Oden 26
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 16 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 22 
Steve Blake 10 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 9 
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 2 
Sergio Rodriguez 4

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

Greg Oden 26
Brandon Roy 23
Travis Outlaw 17 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 10
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 1 (-)
Sergio Rodriguez 4

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Greg Oden 26
Brandon Roy 24 (+)
Travis Outlaw 17 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 10
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 1 
Sergio Rodriguez 3 (-)

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Greg Oden 27 (+1)
Brandon Roy 24 
Travis Outlaw 17 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 10
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 1 
Sergio Rodriguez 2 (-)

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Greg Oden 27 
Brandon Roy 24
Travis Outlaw 17
LaMarcus Aldridge 23 (+1)
Steve Blake 9 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 1
Sergio Rodriguez 2 

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 27 
Brandon Roy 24 
Travis Outlaw 18 +
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 10
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 16
James Jones 1 
Sergio Rodriguez 1 (-)

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Greg Oden 28 (+)
Brandon Roy 24
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 10
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 15 (-)
James Jones 1
Sergio Rodriguez 1 

5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 28 
Brandon Roy 25 (+)
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 10
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 15 
James Jones 0 (-)
Sergio Rodriguez 1 

So, James Jones goes down here, now we have

Greg Oden 28 
Brandon Roy 25 (+)
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 10
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 9
Joel Przybilla 15 
Sergio Rodriguez 1 

6th out: James jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Greg Oden 28 
Brandon Roy 25 
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 9 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 10 (+)
Joel Przybilla 15 
Sergio Rodriguez 1 

6th out: James jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Why would this get moved to the off topic forum? This thread is more about the Blazers than 75% of the threads on the main board. Also, gramps, crandc and other games never get moved and some have less to do with the Blazers than this thread. Maybe we should be moving all polls to the off topic board . . . 

Wrong call mod!

There I'm done . . .


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg Oden 28 
Brandon Roy 25 
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 10 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 10 (+)
Joel Przybilla 15 
Sergio Rodriguez 0 (-)

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Moving the game to OT . . . death to the game. Which mod didn't like this game?


Greg Oden 28 
Brandon Roy 26 (+)
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 10
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 9 (-)
Joel Przybilla 15 


7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Bring the game back! It's just starting to get interesting as we move beyond the scrubs and start having to get rid of real players...

Greg Oden 28 
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 9 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 10 (+)
Joel Przybilla 15 


7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

Stepping Razor said:


> Bring the game back! It's just starting to get interesting as we move beyond the scrubs and start having to get rid of real players...


Agreed!

Greg Oden 28 
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 8 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 16 (+)


7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

It's_GO_Time said:


> Why would this get moved to the off topic forum? This thread is more about the Blazers than 75% of the threads on the main board. Also, gramps, crandc and other games never get moved and some have less to do with the Blazers than this thread. Maybe we should be moving all polls to the off topic board . . .
> 
> Wrong call mod!
> 
> There I'm done . . .


I agree completely. This is not off topic, and obviously enough blazer posters are interested in the thread to keep it going. Mod, please post your explanation of why this post was moved.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Greg Oden 28 
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 19 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 8
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17
Channing Frye 9 (-)
Joel Przybilla 16

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Oden 28 
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 19 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 8
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18(+)
Channing Frye 8 (-)
Joel Przybilla 16

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 29 (+)
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 19 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 7 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18
Channing Frye 8 
Joel Przybilla 16

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Greg Oden 29
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 19 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 6 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18
Channing Frye 9 (+)
Joel Przybilla 16

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

Greg Oden 29
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 19 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 5 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18
Channing Frye 10 (+)
Joel Przybilla 16

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg Oden 29
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 18 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 23 (+)
Steve Blake 5 
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18
Channing Frye 10 
Joel Przybilla 16

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

A little lost on the game. Are we voting for our top choice to stay or for a player who is on the verge of getting kicked out and we want them to stay (this has american idol all over it). I've been giving my votes to Oden and Roy (alternating) but given the pattern I will go with the latter theory for today's vote:

Greg Oden 29
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 19 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 6 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18
Channing Frye 9 (-)
Joel Przybilla 16

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Greg Oden 29
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 19 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 7 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18
Channing Frye 8 (-)
Joel Przybilla 16

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Greg Oden 29
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 18 (if you notice a few posts above, he got subtracted one)
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 6 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18
Channing Frye 8 
Joel Przybilla 17 (+)

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Greg Oden 29
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 22
Steve Blake 6
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18
Channing Frye 7 (-)
Joel Przybilla 18 (+)

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

Greg Oden 29
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 23 (+1)
Steve Blake 6
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17 (-1)
Channing Frye 7 
Joel Przybilla 18 

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Greg Oden 10
Brandon Roy +11
Travis Outlaw 10
LaMarcus Aldridge 10
Steve Blake 10
Jarrett Jack -9
Rudy Fernandez 10
Martell Webster 10
Channing Frye 10
Joel Przybilla 10
Raef LaFrentz 10
Josh McRoberts 10
Von Wafer 10
James Jones 10
Sergio Rodriguez 10
#13 pick 10


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Greg Oden 10
> Brandon Roy +11
> Travis Outlaw 10
> LaMarcus Aldridge 10
> ...


Dude, don't start a whole new one.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Oden 29
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 23 
Steve Blake 5 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18 (+)
Channing Frye 7 
Joel Przybilla 18 

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Greg Oden 30 +
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 23 
Steve Blake 5 
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18 
Channing Frye 6 -
Joel Przybilla 18 

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Greg Oden 30 
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 23 
Steve Blake 5 
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18 
Channing Frye 5 (-)
Joel Przybilla 19 (+)

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Greg Oden 30 
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 23 
Steve Blake 4 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18 
Channing Frye 6 (+)
Joel Przybilla 19

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg Oden 30 
Brandon Roy 26
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 23 
Steve Blake 5 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18 
Channing Frye 5 (-)
Joel Przybilla 19

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Greg Oden 30 
Brandon Roy 27 (+)
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 23 
Steve Blake 5
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18 
Channing Frye 4 (-)
Joel Przybilla 19

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Greg Oden 30 
Brandon Roy 27 
Travis Outlaw 17 (-) 
LaMarcus Aldridge 24 (+) 
Steve Blake 5
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18 
Channing Frye 4 
Joel Przybilla 19


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Greg Oden 30 
Brandon Roy 27 
Travis Outlaw 17 
LaMarcus Aldridge 23 
Steve Blake 4 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18 
Channing Frye 5 (+)
Joel Przybilla 19


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

OK, I didn't see anyting in the rules about not trying to persuade others . . . Steve Blake is soild. Good character, good teammate, can start when needed or be used as dependable backup. He accepts his role, can hit the three, is gritty and has good basketball IQ. I think it is hard to find a PG like that.

Greg Oden 30 
Brandon Roy 27 
Travis Outlaw 17 
LaMarcus Aldridge 23 
Steve Blake 5 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17 (-)
Channing Frye 5 
Joel Przybilla 19


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 30 
Brandon Roy 27 
Travis Outlaw 18 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 23 
Steve Blake 5 
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 16 (-)
Channing Frye 5 
Joel Przybilla 19


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Greg Oden 31 (+)
Brandon Roy 27
Travis Outlaw 18
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 5
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 15 (-)
Channing Frye 5
Joel Przybilla 19


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Greg Oden 30
> Brandon Roy 27
> Travis Outlaw 17 (-)
> LaMarcus Aldridge 23
> ...


mediocre man- you forgot to add a point; please add a point to the last post in this thread.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Oden 31 
Brandon Roy 27
Travis Outlaw 17(-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 5
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 16 (+)
Channing Frye 5
Joel Przybilla 19


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

(I wouldn't vote the same two player combo as my previous entry just as that seems counter-productive.)

Greg Oden 31 
Brandon Roy 27
Travis Outlaw 16 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 5
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 16
Channing Frye 6 (+)
Joel Przybilla 19

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Greg Oden 32 (+1)
Brandon Roy 27
Travis Outlaw 16 
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 5
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 15 (-1)
Channing Frye 6 
Joel Przybilla 19

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Greg Oden 33 (+1)
Brandon Roy 27
Travis Outlaw 16 
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 4 (-1)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 15 
Channing Frye 6 
Joel Przybilla 19

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack :lol:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 33 
Brandon Roy 27
Travis Outlaw 17 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 4 
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 15 
Channing Frye 6 
Joel Przybilla 18 (-)

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Greg Oden 34 (+) 
Brandon Roy 27
Travis Outlaw 17 
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 4 
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 15 
Channing Frye 5 (-)
Joel Przybilla 18

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

Greg Oden 34
Brandon Roy 27
Travis Outlaw 17
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 5 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 4 (-)
Joel Przybilla 18

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Greg Oden 34
Brandon Roy 27
Travis Outlaw 17
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 4 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 5 (+)
Joel Przybilla 18

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Greg Oden 34
Brandon Roy 28 (+)
Travis Outlaw 17
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 3 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 15
Channing Frye 5 
Joel Przybilla 18

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Greg Oden 34
Brandon Roy 28
Travis Outlaw 17
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 3
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 16 (+)
Channing Frye 4 (-)
Joel Przybilla 18

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

Greg Oden 34
Brandon Roy 28
Travis Outlaw 17
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 2 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 16
Channing Frye 5 (+)
Joel Przybilla 18

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Greg Oden 34
Brandon Roy 28
Travis Outlaw 17
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 3 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 16
Channing Frye 4 (-)
Joel Przybilla 18


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Greg Oden 34
Brandon Roy 28
Travis Outlaw 17
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 2 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17 (+)
Channing Frye 4 
Joel Przybilla 18


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Oden 35(+)
Brandon Roy 28
Travis Outlaw 16(-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 2 
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17 
Channing Frye 4 
Joel Przybilla 18


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Greg Oden 35
Brandon Roy 28
Travis Outlaw 16
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 2 
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18 (+)
Channing Frye 3 (-)
Joel Przybilla 18

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Greg Oden 35
Brandon Roy 28
Travis Outlaw 16
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Steve Blake 1 (-)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 19 (+)
Channing Frye 3 
Joel Przybilla 18

7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

Greg Oden 35
Brandon Roy 28
Travis Outlaw 16
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 19
Channing Frye 4 (+) 
Joel Przybilla 18

8th out: Steve Blake (-)
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 35
Brandon Roy 28
Travis Outlaw 17 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18 (-)
Channing Frye 4 
Joel Przybilla 18

8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

Greg Oden 36 +
Brandon Roy 28
Travis Outlaw 17
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17 -
Channing Frye 4 
Joel Przybilla 18

8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Greg Oden 36 
Brandon Roy 28
Travis Outlaw 18 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17 
Channing Frye 3 (-) 
Joel Przybilla 18

8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

Greg Oden 36
Brandon Roy 28
Travis Outlaw 18
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18 (+)
Channing Frye 2 (-)
Joel Przybilla 18

8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Greg Oden 36
Brandon Roy 28
Travis Outlaw 19 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18 
Channing Frye 1 (-)
Joel Przybilla 18

8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Oden 36
Brandon Roy 28
Travis Outlaw 18 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 23
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 19 (+)
Channing Frye 1 
Joel Przybilla 18

8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Greg Oden 36
Brandon Roy 28
Travis Outlaw 17 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 24 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 19 
Channing Frye 1 
Joel Przybilla 18


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Greg Oden 36
Brandon Roy 28
Travis Outlaw 17
LaMarcus Aldridge 24
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 20 (+)
Joel Przybilla 18

9th out: Channing Frye (-)
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Greg Oden 36
Brandon Roy 29 +
Travis Outlaw 17
LaMarcus Aldridge 24
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 20 
Joel Przybilla 17 -

9th out: Channing Frye 
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg Oden 36
Brandon Roy 29 
Travis Outlaw 16 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 25 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 20 
Joel Przybilla 17 

9th out: Channing Frye 
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 36
Brandon Roy 29 
Travis Outlaw 17 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 25 
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 20 
Joel Przybilla 16 (-)

9th out: Channing Frye 
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Greg Oden 36
Brandon Roy 30 (+)
Travis Outlaw 17
LaMarcus Aldridge 25
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 20
Joel Przybilla 15 (-)

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Greg Oden 36
Brandon Roy 31 (+1)
Travis Outlaw 17
LaMarcus Aldridge 25
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 19 (-1)
Joel Przybilla 15 (-)

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Greg Oden 37 (+1)
Brandon Roy 31 
Travis Outlaw 17
LaMarcus Aldridge 25
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18 (-1)
Joel Przybilla 15 

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 31 
Travis Outlaw 17
LaMarcus Aldridge 25
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 19 (+1)
Joel Przybilla 14 (-1)

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 31 
Travis Outlaw 18 (+1)
LaMarcus Aldridge 25
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18 (-1)
Joel Przybilla 14 

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 32 (+1)
Travis Outlaw 18 
LaMarcus Aldridge 25
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18 
Joel Przybilla 13 (-1)

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 32
Travis Outlaw 19 (+1)
LaMarcus Aldridge 25
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 17 (-1)
Joel Przybilla 13


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 32
Travis Outlaw 18 (-1)
LaMarcus Aldridge 25
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 18 (+1)
Joel Przybilla 13


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

So, how many games will we win when Oden is the last man standing?


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 32
Travis Outlaw 17 (-1)
LaMarcus Aldridge 25
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 19 (+1)
Joel Przybilla 13


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> So, how many games will we win when Oden is the last man standing?


How many games will we win when the Outlaw/Webster see-saw battle is over?


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 33 (+1)
Travis Outlaw 17
LaMarcus Aldridge 25
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 19
Joel Przybilla 12 (-1)

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 33 
Travis Outlaw 16 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 25
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 20 (+)
Joel Przybilla 12 

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 33 
Travis Outlaw 17 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 25
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 19 (-)
Joel Przybilla 12

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 33 
Travis Outlaw 16 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 25
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 20 (+)
Joel Przybilla 12

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 33 
Travis Outlaw 16
LaMarcus Aldridge 25
Rudy Fernandez 19
Martell Webster 19 (-)
Joel Przybilla 13 (+)

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm going to break the Outlaw/Webster trend:

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 33 
Travis Outlaw 16
LaMarcus Aldridge 25
Rudy Fernandez 20 (+)
Martell Webster 19
Joel Przybilla 12 (-)

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 33 
Travis Outlaw 16
LaMarcus Aldridge 25
*Rudy Fernandez 21 (+)*
Martell Webster 19
*Joel Przybilla 11 (-)*


9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 33 
Travis Outlaw 15 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 26 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 21 
Martell Webster 19
Joel Przybilla 11 


9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 34 (+)
Travis Outlaw 15 
LaMarcus Aldridge 26 
Rudy Fernandez 21 
Martell Webster 18 (-)
Joel Przybilla 11 


9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 34 
Travis Outlaw 15 
LaMarcus Aldridge 27 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 21 
Martell Webster 18 
Joel Przybilla 10 (-)


9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 34 
Travis Outlaw 15 
LaMarcus Aldridge 27 
Rudy Fernandez 21 
Martell Webster 17 (-1)
Joel Przybilla 11 (+1)


9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Oden 37
Brandon Roy 34 
Travis Outlaw 14(-1)
LaMarcus Aldridge 27 
Rudy Fernandez 21 
Martell Webster 18 (+1)
Joel Przybilla 11 


9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Entity said:


> How many games will we win when the Outlaw/Webster see-saw battle is over?


no doubt... posters checking in every day to show how petty they can be voting for and against the same two guys.

STOMP


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Greg Oden 38 (+1)
Brandon Roy 34 
Travis Outlaw 14
LaMarcus Aldridge 27 
Rudy Fernandez 21 
Martell Webster 18 
Joel Przybilla 10 (-1)


9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Greg Oden 38 
Brandon Roy 34 
Travis Outlaw 13 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 27 
Rudy Fernandez 21 
Martell Webster 18 
Joel Przybilla 11 (+1)


9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack
__________________


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Greg Oden 39 (+1)
Brandon Roy 34
Travis Outlaw 13
LaMarcus Aldridge 27
Rudy Fernandez 21
Martell Webster 17 (-)
Joel Przybilla 11


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Greg Oden 39
Brandon Roy 34
Travis Outlaw 14 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 27
Rudy Fernandez 21
Martell Webster 17 
Joel Przybilla 10 (-)

At some point it should probably just switch to people posting minuses to get it over with. There's no way an Oden vs. Roy battle will ever end.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Oden 40(+)
Brandon Roy 34
Travis Outlaw 13 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 27
Rudy Fernandez 21
Martell Webster 17 
Joel Przybilla 10 

threads losing steam...


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Greg Oden 40
Brandon Roy 34
Travis Outlaw 12 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 28 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 21
Martell Webster 17 
Joel Przybilla 10 

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 40
Brandon Roy 34
Travis Outlaw 13 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 28 
Rudy Fernandez 21
Martell Webster 16 (-)
Joel Przybilla 10 

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Greg Oden 41 (+) 
Brandon Roy 34
Travis Outlaw 13 
LaMarcus Aldridge 28 
Rudy Fernandez 21
Martell Webster 16 
Joel Przybilla 9 (-)

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Greg Oden 41 
Brandon Roy 35 (+)
Travis Outlaw 13 
LaMarcus Aldridge 28 
Rudy Fernandez 21
Martell Webster 15 (-)
Joel Przybilla 9

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Greg Oden 42 (+)
Brandon Roy 35
Travis Outlaw 12 (-) 
LaMarcus Aldridge 28 
Rudy Fernandez 21
Martell Webster 15
Joel Przybilla 9

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Greg Oden 43 (+)
Brandon Roy 35
Travis Outlaw 12
LaMarcus Aldridge 28
Rudy Fernandez 21
Martell Webster 14 (-)
Joel Przybilla 9


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Greg Oden *44* (+)
Brandon Roy 35
Travis Outlaw *10* (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 28
Rudy Fernandez 21
Martell Webster 14
Joel Przybilla 9

Man we really should think about resetting everything back to 10 once a player falls off the board, or this game could still be going on in the middle of training camp.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Greg Oden 44 
Brandon Roy 35
Travis Outlaw *9 (-)*
LaMarcus Aldridge* 29 (+)*
Rudy Fernandez 21
Martell Webster 14
Joel Przybilla 9


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Aldridge should be adjusted to 29


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

whoops. good catch.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Greg Oden 44 
Brandon Roy 35
Travis Outlaw 8 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 29 
Rudy Fernandez 21
Martell Webster 14
Joel Przybilla 10 (+)


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 44 
Brandon Roy 35
Travis Outlaw 9 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 29 
Rudy Fernandez 21
Martell Webster 14
Joel Przybilla 9 (-)


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Greg Oden 44 
Brandon Roy 35
Travis Outlaw 9 
LaMarcus Aldridge 30 (+)
Rudy Fernandez 21
Martell Webster 14
Joel Przybilla 8 (-)


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Oden 44 
Brandon Roy 35
Travis Outlaw 8 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 30 
Rudy Fernandez 22(+)
Martell Webster 14
Joel Przybilla 8


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Greg Oden 44 
Brandon Roy 35
Travis Outlaw 9 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 30 
Rudy Fernandez 22
Martell Webster 13 (-)
Joel Przybilla 8


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Greg Oden 43(-)
Brandon Roy 35
Travis Outlaw 9 
LaMarcus Aldridge 30
Rudy Fernandez 22
Martell Webster 13 
Joel Przybilla 9(+)


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Greg Oden 43
Brandon Roy 36 (+)
Travis Outlaw 8 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 30
Rudy Fernandez 22
Martell Webster 13 
Joel Przybilla 9

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Greg Oden 44 (+)
Brandon Roy 36
Travis Outlaw 7 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 30
Rudy Fernandez 22
Martell Webster 13 
Joel Przybilla 9

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack

Uh..... is this still going on?


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Oden 44 
Brandon Roy 36
Travis Outlaw 6 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 30
Rudy Fernandez 22
Martell Webster 13 
Joel Przybilla 10(+)

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Greg Oden 44
Brandon Roy 37 (+)
Travis Outlaw 6 
LaMarcus Aldridge 30
Rudy Fernandez 22
Martell Webster 13
Joel Przybilla 9 (-)

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack

 Ha ha.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Greg Oden 45 (+)
Brandon Roy 37
Travis Outlaw 6 
LaMarcus Aldridge 30
Rudy Fernandez 22
Martell Webster 12 (-)
Joel Przybilla 9

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 45 
Brandon Roy 37
Travis Outlaw 7 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 30
Rudy Fernandez 22
Martell Webster 11 (-)
Joel Przybilla 9

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack
__________________


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

So this one's resurrected? To bad it was started before the draft night trades.

Greg Oden 45 
Brandon Roy 37
Travis Outlaw 6 (-)
LaMarcus Aldridge 30
Rudy Fernandez 22
Martell Webster 12 (+)
Joel Przybilla 9

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Greg Oden 45 
Brandon Roy 37
Travis Outlaw 7 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 30
Rudy Fernandez 22
Martell Webster 11 (-)
Joel Przybilla 9

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Greg Oden 45 
Brandon Roy 37
Travis Outlaw 8 (+)
LaMarcus Aldridge 30
Rudy Fernandez 22
Martell Webster 10 (-)
Joel Przybilla 9

9th out: Channing Frye
8th out: Steve Blake
7th out: Sergio Rodriguez
6th out: James Jones
5th out: #13 pick
4th out: Josh McRoberts
3rd out: Raef LaFrentz
2nd out: Von Wafer
1st out: Jarrett Jack


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Guys, I know barfo and I both posted about how we're "ahead" of the Bulls forum, but please don't bump old threads that haven't been posted on for over a month, or create polls that realistically should be in the NBA forum instead of here, ok?


----------

